# jewel cichlid not eating well



## AfricanAmerican (Nov 2, 2012)

My jewel cichlid looks like she has been losing weight. All my other fish are doing well. She is the 2nd biggest fish and not timid. She does eat, but she eats a bite or two then stops chasing the food. The tank is 81-82 degrees. This is slightly warmer than suggested, could this be making her uncomfortable?


----------



## AfricanAmerican (Nov 2, 2012)

Other info is that I feed 3 times per day. One feeding is blood worms or brine shrimp or earth worms. The other 2 feedings are flake and pellet combo. She is about 3 1/4 - 3 1/2 inches long. The water quality tests good.


----------



## matt-sheeran (Sep 10, 2012)

i dunno why she's loosing weight :S but i dont think ur ment to feed them 3x a day.. once a day is enough i have 15 fish in mine there only about 2 - 3 inchs but i still only feed them 1 cube of frozen brine shrimp. takes them about 2 min to eat so its about perfect amount


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well it depends on what you have with the jewel that could be it does it fit in and he's right I wouldn't feed mine 3 times a day unless small amount and not always brine shrimp and bloodworms because that's to much protien every day, blood worms and brine shrimp would be better every once and a while unless you have carnivorous species which a jewel isn't I feed mine twice a day morning and night to keep aggression down


----------



## Philip221 (Feb 11, 2013)

yes, dont feed them three times a day. feed them pellets/flakes twice a day and feed them shrimp/blood worms every other day. Also its good to skip a day of feeding every week or two.


----------



## Philip221 (Feb 11, 2013)

Also your tank its too hot bring it down to 76-78. Keep an eye on her, if she starts getting sluggish/staying at the bottom/ stops eating she may be developing "bloat" you should treat her immediately. Theres a good treatment on this forum, but I wouldn't start worrying about it right now.


----------

